# Coastal Georgia Campgrounds Review



## 5th Time Around

We are looking to go to Coastal Ga or SC for spring break. Can anyone recommend a good place to camp that is close to some thing to do. We don't want to be bored for a week Wanted to go to Hunting Island in SC but it is booked solid. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

UPDATED APRIL 2010


----------



## campingnut18

Haven't been to Skidaway but have heard good things about it from fellow camping friends. I think anything on the coast can't get 'buggy' in the heat of the summer but that's about the worst that I've heard.

C-


----------



## Crawfish

I have not camped there yet, but I have driven through it. It is a really nice state park, then on the other hand I have never been to a bad state park in Georgia. This sites are fairly big and not close together. The park and campsites have live oak trees with hanging moss everywhere really nice. The bath house was clean along with the park itself. The rangers are really nice and will help you anyway they can. When we go and visit Savannah we will be staying at Skidaway.

Leon


----------



## jjdmel

We've been to Skidaway a few times and it's a very nice park. Like Crawfish said, we've never been to a bad state park in GA. I can't really help with things to do nearby though because we usually hang around the campground when we go someplace.


----------



## 5th Time Around

Thanks for the info. Anyone been to Jekll Island, GA? Still checking things out but need to make a decision soon.


----------



## rjsurfer

We stay at Jekyll Island lot's, nice park very woodsy and shady. Sites are typically close together so privacy is limited.

Great area to bike and walk, great beach just a 10 minute walk nice place to look for sandollars.

Staff is accomodating and the campstore has the basics.

We use it as a stopover for our NC to FL trips, but would not hesitate to stay for a week or so....plenty to do.

Ron W.


----------



## rdvholtwood

5th Time Around said:


> Thanks for the info. Anyone been to Jekll Island, GA? Still checking things out but need to make a decision soon.


We stayed there awhile back - all I can tell you is to make sure you bring LOTS of mosquito spray..


----------



## W4DRR

We stayed at Jekyll Island CG for a week back in 2005. The sites aren't paved, and parts of the CG are a little crowded, but overall it wasn't too bad. Here is a picture.....


----------



## fl_diesel

I have stayed at Jekyll Island and agree with the previous assessments. I did not like the "dirty" look of the ocean there, just too much silt from the nearby waterways.

I would recommend Fort Clinch or Anastasia Island (both FL state parks). More to do and the water looks so much nicer. St Augustine is a lot of fun if you haven't been.

Either way, I hope you enjoy!


----------



## jjdmel

We haven't stayed on Jekyll but have driven through the campground. I think the earlier picture is pretty representative of the park. It seemed to me that there wasn't much privacy between the sites and I agree about the ocean water being kind of yucky. But there is a bunch to do there-- the GA Sea Turtle Center would be interesting I think. Summer Waves is a very nice water park for the price but may not be open that early in the season. The island is great for biking plus I think there are areas for fishing, a golf course, historical buildings and a dolphin boat tour to name a few.

We like Fort Clinch and the beach there is much better. I would suggest staying at the river campground instead of the beach one. It is much more shaded and has more privacy between the sites. The beach campground is like one big parking lot to me but it is right next to the beach itself. Their website has some good pics of each. The park is great for biking, has the fort, the beach, is within driving distance to St Augustine. Let me know if you want some site recommendations. Bring lots of bug spray (and that probably won't help much) because the gnats are usually terrible in the spring.

We haven't stayed at Anastasia but have reservations to during the summer. That park looks awesome but you have to make reservations well in advance and many of the sites aren't good for larger campers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## campingnut18

fl_diesel said:


> I have stayed at Jekyll Island and agree with the previous assessments. I did not like the "dirty" look of the ocean there, just too much silt from the nearby waterways.
> 
> I would recommend Fort Clinch or Anastasia Island (both FL state parks). More to do and the water looks so much nicer. St Augustine is a lot of fun if you haven't been.
> 
> Either way, I hope you enjoy!


The pictures that were posted previously of Anastasia look like a pretty awesome place. Fl Diesel, you might need to plan a rally there...

C-


----------



## 5th Time Around

Thanks everyone for the help. I thought Jekyll Island had availability for spring break and it took my credit card on Bookyoursite.com but the campground emailed me saying there was no availability.

I have stayed at Fort Clinch and Anastasia. Love both of them but of course they are booked. (Did I post pictures of Anastasia? I can't remember) Probably would not work for a rally as it's loops are spread out unless you get coquina loop which is always booked.

We are trying to meet up with some friends from NC and looking for a midway point. Considering Blythe campground which is a county park. Have to call to see if we can get availability. Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## clarkely

jjdmel said:


> We haven't stayed on Jekyll but have driven through the campground. I think the earlier picture is pretty representative of the park. It seemed to me that there wasn't much privacy between the sites and I agree about the ocean water being kind of yucky. But there is a bunch to do there-- the GA Sea Turtle Center would be interesting I think. Summer Waves is a very nice water park for the price but may not be open that early in the season. The island is great for biking plus I think there are areas for fishing, a golf course, historical buildings and a dolphin boat tour to name a few.
> 
> We like Fort Clinch and the beach there is much better. I would suggest staying at the river campground instead of the beach one. It is much more shaded and has more privacy between the sites. The beach campground is like one big parking lot to me but it is right next to the beach itself. Their website has some good pics of each. The park is great for biking, has the fort, the beach, is within driving distance to St Augustine. Let me know if you want some site recommendations. Bring lots of bug spray (and that probably won't help much) because the gnats are usually terrible in the spring.
> 
> We haven't stayed at Anastasia but have reservations to during the summer. That park looks awesome but you have to make reservations well in advance and many of the sites aren't good for larger campers.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I stopped at the Georgia/Florida Border at a place called Country Oaks........they informed me that Most of Jekyll Island is tight and cramped sites........they said its nice to do a day trip out there...but there are many nice places to stay...................Link to Ga sites by Trails end


----------



## sleecjr

campingnut18 said:


> I have stayed at Jekyll Island and agree with the previous assessments. I did not like the "dirty" look of the ocean there, just too much silt from the nearby waterways.
> 
> I would recommend Fort Clinch or Anastasia Island (both FL state parks). More to do and the water looks so much nicer. St Augustine is a lot of fun if you haven't been.
> 
> Either way, I hope you enjoy!


The pictures that were posted previously of Anastasia look like a pretty awesome place. Fl Diesel, you might need to plan a rally there...

C-








[/quote]

I work next door to Anastasia, let me know if you are coming.


----------



## sleecjr

In georgia check out THIS park. Not paved but nice and remote, and still not to far.


----------



## 5th Time Around

sleecjr said:


> In georgia check out THIS park. Not paved but nice and remote, and still not to far.


Thanks. We took your advice and booked there. Now we have to figure out what to do while we are there. Unfortunately we just got back from Anastasia between Christmas and New Years. We went to the lighthouse. Very cool. Good luck with the new job.

Jennifer


----------



## jjdmel

You could still plan a day trip to Jekyll and take the bikes if possible. Also, you'd be about an hour away from Cumberland Island which is absolutely awesome! If you decide to go, you need to make ferry reservations in advance though.


----------



## sleecjr

5th Time Around said:


> In georgia check out THIS park. Not paved but nice and remote, and still not to far.


Thanks. We took your advice and booked there. Now we have to figure out what to do while we are there. Unfortunately we just got back from Anastasia between Christmas and New Years. We went to the lighthouse. Very cool. Good luck with the new job.

Jennifer
[/quote]

Thanks. Let me know what you think of the campground.


----------



## 5th Time Around

We have arrived at Blythe campground. Thanks everyone who helped.

Beautiful campground. I will post more later as this is slow on my PDA.

There are at least 6 other Outbacks here. Anyone of us????


----------



## 5th Time Around

Blythe Island campground (a Glynn County Park) is great. I was worried because some of the online reviews of campgrounds were not too favorable but I took Sleejr advice and went to Blythe Island.

The roads are dirt and were potholly when we got there but by the end of our trip they had graded them. Apparantly this park went through a renovation about 6 months ago. The pull through sites we were on, were new sites that were HUGE and private. We had 50 amp hookup, cable, water, elec and sewer. There was supposed to be wi-fi internet at all sites, but it was a very weak signal and was slower than dial up. But you could go to the patio by the office and have a great signal which was much faster.

There is so much to do at this park and the surrounding area. The campground has a fishing lake, a salt water dock and pier, a lake beach area, many miles of trails for biking or hiking, playground, archery field (bring your own bows and arrows. The bathrooms were older but well maintained, recently repainted. We did not have a problem with the paper mill smell coming over to the campground. The bugs were bad when the wind slowed down and in the early am and pm. There were NoSeeUms and flys. Mosquitoes did not seem to be a problem, however deer ticks were a problem.

We were within 10 minutes of Target, Walmart, Publix, Chick-fil-A, Home Depot, Lowes and much more; all recently built.

We were 20 minutes from St Simon Island, which is a really cute town with shopping. We happened to be there during an art show and that was nice. There is a fort somewhere on the island but we didn't get a chance to see it.

We were also 20 minutes from Jekyll Island ($3.00 bridge fee). Jekyll Island was very nice, next time we will throw the bikes in the back of the truck and pack lunches. There is a campground on the island but it was very packed in tight, small sights and not private. We and another Outbacker agreed we would rather be at Blythe Island. We did take time to walk around driftwood beach, which was very nice. We went to a small Tabby Ruin and then down to the shopping historic area.

We will return to this campground again.


----------



## sleecjr

I totally missed your update. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## 5th Time Around

5th Time Around said:


> Blythe Island campground (a Glynn County Park) is great. I was worried because some of the online reviews of campgrounds were not too favorable but I took Sleejr advice and went to Blythe Island.
> 
> The roads are dirt and were potholly when we got there but by the end of our trip they had graded them. Apparantly this park went through a renovation about 6 months ago. The pull through sites we were on, were new sites that were HUGE and private. We had 50 amp hookup, cable, water, elec and sewer. There was supposed to be wi-fi internet at all sites, but it was a very weak signal and was slower than dial up. But you could go to the patio by the office and have a great signal which was much faster.
> 
> There is so much to do at this park and the surrounding area. The campground has a fishing lake, a salt water dock and pier, a lake beach area, many miles of trails for biking or hiking, playground, archery field (bring your own bows and arrows. The bathrooms were older but well maintained, recently repainted. We did not have a problem with the paper mill smell coming over to the campground. The bugs were bad when the wind slowed down and in the early am and pm. There were NoSeeUms and flys. Mosquitoes did not seem to be a problem, however deer ticks were a problem.
> 
> We were within 10 minutes of Target, Walmart, Publix, Chick-fil-A, Home Depot, Lowes and much more; all recently built.
> 
> We were 20 minutes from St Simon Island, which is a really cute town with shopping. We happened to be there during an art show and that was nice. There is a fort somewhere on the island but we didn't get a chance to see it.
> 
> We were also 20 minutes from Jekyll Island ($3.00 bridge fee). Jekyll Island was very nice, next time we will throw the bikes in the back of the truck and pack lunches. There is a campground on the island but it was very packed in tight, small sights and not private. We and another Outbacker agreed we would rather be at Blythe Island. We did take time to walk around driftwood beach, which was very nice. We went to a small Tabby Ruin and then down to the shopping historic area.
> 
> We will return to this campground again.


Updated April 2010-

Apparently the park is working hard at maintaining the roads, they are gravel but appear to be graded regularly. the wifi worked at our campsite, though at times it was sluggish. They do have people who stay monthly but they keep the place looking good. You can wash your camper on site, which would have been great for us since we don't take ours home, but the noseeums were bad. It was much warmer this year and the bugs were out. Also the azaleas were in bloom everywhere, especially on St. Simon Island. We found the Fort Frederica National park and enjoyed seeing that. Jekyll Island raised it bridge price to $5 per day. we visited the Georgia Sea Turtle Center and that was fun.

I really enjoy staying at this park as it is so close to I95 that you can use it for a basecamp and go see sites. It would also make for a nice rally park because there is so much to do in the park: fishing, canoeing, lake beach, archery range, trails and playground. We had many one nighters pull through next to us, but mostly there is little traffic in the campground.

We enjoyed a great pizza place on St. Simon Island after seeing the Fort. It is Sal's Pizzeria and is quaint and has great pizza and atmosphere. 912-268-2328 4315 Frederica Rd Ste E St. Simon, Ga

Will post pictures later when I get home.


----------

